# Looking for a long, fast group ride on Sunday 3/19/06



## SJS (Mar 13, 2006)

I am looking for a long (80+ mile) fast ("A" pace or better) group ride on Sunday, the 19th in the New York/New Jersey area. Does anyone know of a club ride that meets this criteria? If not, any suggestions for a club that might be offering something like this? I am willing to drive.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Try the "Gimbel's Ride" out of Yonkers, about a 30-minute drive north of Manhattan. Definitely competitive. It's racing without a license.
http://archive.roadbikereview.com/04/0EFD819D.php

If you don't want to drive that far, the New York Cycling Club is running its spring rides now. My friend runs the A rides, so let me know if you want more info. Definitely not very competitive. www.nycc.org


----------



## SJS (Mar 13, 2006)

*Its starting to look a lot like Gimbels...*



team_sheepshead said:


> Try the "Gimbel's Ride" out of Yonkers, about a 30-minute drive north of Manhattan. Definitely competitive. It's racing without a license.
> http://archive.roadbikereview.com/04/0EFD819D.php
> 
> If you don't want to drive that far, the New York Cycling Club is running its spring rides now. My friend runs the A rides, so let me know if you want more info. Definitely not very competitive. www.nycc.org


Thanks for the tip on Gimbel's. This sounds awesome. Sounds similar to the 10 o'clock "goon" rides we have here in DC. Any idea how long the ride usually goes? Thanks again.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey SJS,
Are you coming out tomorrow?
What are you going to be wearing? what do you ride?.
I plan on being out.


----------

